# [SOLVED] Asus M2N-MX SE Plus

## FrankRizz0

Having trouble with my new hardware.  Everything went well with the install using sysrescue cd but once I tried to boot into the new system I received the kernel panic error.  I google'd the motherboard and all I found with the wiki is very basic.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Using 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 kernel.  Thanks in advance for any help!!!Last edited by FrankRizz0 on Fri Sep 19, 2008 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyrillic

Can you post the output of "lspci", and a few lines of the actual error message ?

----------

## FrankRizz0

root@sysresccd /root % lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

This is the error when I try booting:

Kernel panic-not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the 'noapic' option

----------

## mackerel

That error sounds familiar w/ my board, but I don't actually remember what it was about. It seems I used this http://gentoo-wiki.com/Asus_M2N-E to setup mine. Check those kernel config's and also try the acpi option.

----------

## cyrillic

If the "noapic" kernel option doesn't help, then try "acpi_use_timer_override" as this option is especially for nVidia chipsets.

----------

## FrankRizz0

I'm rebuilding the kernel right now using the Asus M2N-E wiki, hopefully this works.  Also, I'm not sure how to use the noapic boot option.  Is this something I have to set in grub?

----------

## FrankRizz0

Just finished building the kernel with the same error   :Mad: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *FrankRizz0 wrote:*   

> I'm not sure how to use the noapic boot option.  Is this something I have to set in grub?

 

Yes, it goes on the kernel line along with any other options like vga=791 or root=/dev/sda3 ...

You can edit the kernel line at boot time too.

From the grub menu, press "e" twice to edit the line, then press "b" to boot (the instructions are also on the bottom of the grub menu).

----------

## FrankRizz0

Well I've tried booting with both noapic and with acpi_use_timer_override, with no success.  With noapic the boot stops at "Scanning for sata_nv...."  After awhile it does progress ( I did not check how long it was ) and freezes again but does not proceed.  Using acpi it says kernel panic once again.  It's now hanging at "Scanning for ohci-hcd..."

----------

## FrankRizz0

See this thread for solution:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708085-highlight-.html

----------

